# What are the signs of tortoise's becoming sexual active?



## George (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anybody know what types of behaviour a tortoise will display when becoming sexually active?

Do the females give of a scent when they are ready or is it all about the males?

Do the females rub their bottoms with their legs swishing their tail backwards and forwards - saying here I am?

I know the males chase the females but will they just lay/ stand near them just staring? and do they go round them in circles, sniffing?

How young can this start? mine are m-25months f-20months, just babies!

Is al the above signs of becoming sexual or could it be because I changed the inside of their home from a white shower curtain to a black pond liner?


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 4, 2010)

The sexually active thing made me chuckle  Tortoises become mature otherwise known as able to produce sperm and deliver it, and lay eggs.
Males almost always mature faster than females, so do a lot of "checking out the equipment" and practicing mounting at a smaller than mature size. 
More than likely females do give of pheramones when they become mature, but not before than.
Scraping one's tail with the back legs is usually to get off stuck poo. 
Female tortoises usually stand still and stiff legged (getting the plastron off the ground) when ready to breed. This gives the male access to get the job done.
When males are trying to bred a female, they will be trying to get the female to stand still for them, so they can mount. So whatever that takes (it's different for each species) to get that job done is what they do. They are also usually going at a manic pace. 
It's all to do with what size they are, not what age they are. Larger males are also not particular with what they practice on or with. I was pretty sure George and Frankie looked exactly the same to me, so are probably 2 males.

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Oct 4, 2010)

It's a good thing danny answered I was gonna say look for lots of candles and some barry white music playing, but danny's advice sounds better.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 4, 2010)

dmmj said:


> It's a good thing danny answered I was gonna say look for lots of candles and some barry white music playing, but dann'ys advice sounds better.



this thread as made me laugh i have a picture of a female tort wiggling her bum and blowing kisses lol. I love the though of the Barry white music and the candles i can just see the two torts making eyes across a plate of greens lol


----------



## George (Oct 4, 2010)

Tracy Gould said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing danny answered I was gonna say look for lots of candles and some barry white music playing, but dann'ys advice sounds better.
> ...



You may well laugh Tracy but they WERE staring at each other across a plate of greens, for more than half an hour!  It must be love LOL




egyptiandan said:


> The sexually active thing made me chuckle  Tortoises become mature otherwise known as able to produce sperm and deliver it, and lay eggs.
> Males almost always mature faster than females, so do a lot of "checking out the equipment" and practicing mounting at a smaller than mature size.
> More than likely females do give of pheramones when they become mature, but not before than.
> Scraping one's tail with the back legs is usually to get off stuck poo.
> ...




On a more serous note because believe it or not I was serious guys  

I am not sure Danny that they are both males, the shape of their shells and tail size are completely different. George is more oval in shape with a more round end, bobbled bit where his tail fits in and his tail is much larger. Where as Frankie shell is more flat across the back and she is less elongated than George. Her tail is smaller. I will post picture's later.

Oh yeah, and I know this doesn't mean anything, but Frankie has never exposed anything where as George keeps using it as his party trick!

P.S. thanks for the scraping bottom being a poo thing! I feel so silly!


----------

